# eine ausfürbare datei (.exe) einer netbeans java-Applikation



## adil (13. Aug 2006)

hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine idee, wie man eine ausfürbare datei (.exe) einer netbeans java-Applikation Projekt erstellen kann?

danke euch alle für eure hilfe!


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2006)

Warum willst du eine exe? Das läuft nur auf Windows Rechnern. Lass dir statt dessen ein .jar erzeugen.


----------



## The_S (13. Aug 2006)

Findest du alles in den FAQ  

klick

du solltest dir aber auch diesen Beitrag durchlesen, evtl. willst du dann gar keine .exe mehr  :meld: .


----------



## André Uhres (13. Aug 2006)

Erstmal musst du bei *NetBeans *schon beim Anlegen des Projektes sagen, daß es sich um eine *Java Application *handelt.
Dazu wählst du im NetBeans New Poject Wizard: *Categories: General,   Projects: Java Application*.
Dann kannst du im NetBeans-IDE mit der F11-Taste die jar-Datei erstellen, die genauso ausführbar ist wie eine exe-Datei.
Wenn's nicht klappen sollte musst du wahrscheinlich im Projektordner die Datei *"manifest.mf"* anpassen.
Meistens liegt das Problem beim *Class-Path*. 

Beispiel einer NetBeans "manifest.mf" -Datei:

```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
X-COMMENT: Main-Class will be added automatically by build
```
Unter der "X-COMMENT"-Zeile kannst du dann den "Class-Path" hinzufügen, 
mit dem relativen Pfad zu allen zusätzlich benötigten jar-Dateien, z.B.: 

```
Class-Path: lib/swing-layout-1.0.1.jar lib/jlfgr-1_0.jar
```
Nach der Anpassung der NetBeans "manifest.mf" -Datei musst du einfach nochmal im 
NetBeans-IDE mit der F11-Taste die jar-Datei erstellen*.
Mit Doppelklick kannst du die jar-Datei  dann ausführen wie eine exe-Datei.
Du musst nur immer darauf achten, daß die zusätzlich benötigten jar Dateien
auch in dem vom Class-Path angegeben relativen Pfad zu finden sind.
Z.B. musst du beim Kopieren der jar-Datei den lib-Ordner mitkopieren.

*Achtung: wenn du die  Datei "manifest.mf" nicht mit der NetBeans-IDE selbst bearbeitest,
dann musst irgendetwas im Quelltext ändern (z.B. ein Leerzeichen hinzufügen)
damit NetBeans die jar-Datei auch neu erstellt.


----------



## adil (13. Aug 2006)

hallo nochmal,

erstmal bedanke ich mich sehr für eure Hilfe.
in netBeans habe ich die Jar-Datei erstellt,sogar auch mit dem lib Ordner wurde es erstellt,in der lib ordner befinden sich alle anderen benötigten jar dateien. und jetzt möchte ich gerne die jar datei ausführen! wie geht das? die jar dateien können nicht mit irgend einen programm geöffnet werden? 
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen!

danke nochmal


----------



## Wildcard (13. Aug 2006)

Normalerweise sollte Java bei der Installation einen Registry-Eintrag vornehmen der jar Dateien mit javaw Verknüpft, damit sie sich bei Doppelklick automatisch öffnen. Bei dir scheint sich ein anderes Programm diese Erweiterung gestohlen zu haben. 
Lösung siehe http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904
oder Java neu Installieren


----------



## adil (13. Aug 2006)

übrigens ich hab keinen WinRar programm, so dass man sagen kann, dass ein anderes Programm diese Erweiterung gestohlen hat, denke ich mal.
ich hab die andere variante versucht, also über START->Ausführen und dann mit "javaw -jar meine_jar_datei.jar" starten, doch ich kriege einen VM Fehlermeldung "Unable to access jarfile meine_jar_datei.jar". weiß jemand was für eine fehlermeldung?

danke dir


----------



## André Uhres (13. Aug 2006)

NetBeans macht's leicht mit der Meldung
To run this application from the command line without Ant, try:


----------



## Gast (11. Okt 2006)

Guten Tag,

Ich habe mit NetBeans eine Jar Datei erstellt, von einem programm, mit dem ich auf eine MySQL Datenbank zugreife.

Beim Ausführen dieser Jar Datei mit dem Befehl:
java -jar test.jar bekomme ich die Meldung "no suitable driver".

Ich habe auch schon die Treiber Datei(mysql-connector-java-5.0.3-bin.jar) ins lib Verzeichnis kopiert und in der Datei "manifest.mf" den Class-Path angelegt, wie von Andre beschrieben.

Das funktioniert aber alles nicht.

Schon einmal vielen Dank im voraus.

MfG

Gast


----------

